# Chainsaws/windfalls and leaners



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Last night's windstorm blew a few trees over, knocked out the power and cable, so when I went out this AM to survey the damage. This is what I found: a poplar broke off about 12' off the ground and was leaning into an oak which was already leaning towards the drive! So I called my 2 neighbors for Adult Supervision, got out the ladder, chainsaw, tractor, camera, rope and hard hat! I flung a weight around the upper with a rope attached and tied it off to the tractor. I put a considerable amount of tension on the rope trying to pull it off the stump with the tractor. NO LUCK! So I fired up the chainsaw, climbed the ladder and cut through the remaining attachments. The rest is history.......well there is a bit of theater in the second picture...heh...heh! :laughing: All is well BTW!:thumbsup: bill
I wanted to add 2 more pictures here but I have exceeded the max file size. I use Easy Share and hve no clue how to reduce the size of photos to upload?
There is no option in that software. I just can "browse" then "upload" and get "failed to upload." Any suggestions since this is not covered in FAQs? bill


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

funny story. 

Photobucket has all kinds of editing available right on the website, and it's all free.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Chainsaws/windfalls... cont"d*

More photos


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks, Julian*

I realized that I had Adobe Starter edition, and chose the above photo and did an "auto fix"?? and that allowed it to upload. I didn't see a tool to resize which is what I was looking for. But, it worked anyway which was better, than not at all, like right out of Easy Share. :thumbdown: The weird thing is that I Could upload the first 2 photos right out of Easy Share even tho their file size exceeded the limit?? Thanks, I'll look into photobucket. bill


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Funny pictures. You post something like this on some forums and you'll get the ubiquitous admonitions about how "less-than-smart" you are, and how "lucky you are to be alive" comments. Most of those guys are just yakkers and not doers anyway. It never stopped me from posting them either. A man's gotta do what he gotta do. I think you did a great job. Knowing "how" to fall is half the battle. 

I will say this much; those last two photo's are action photos, and the only person wearing a hardhat is in the first photo, and it's the boulder wearing it! Bad dogs! :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Funny Pictures!*

TT, Yah, I know some people just can't take a joke!:no: I should have thrown the hard hat in the dirt just for greater effect. Bright yellow would have made a better picture. :yes: But you know hard hats are affected by gravity 32 ft/sec/sec just as all are falling "bodies", so I don't think it would have even stayed on, had I really fallen. I think the're more for FALLING objects than protection when I'm the one that's FALLING.:laughing: I should have worn a "full coverage helmet" from my motorcycle. That's also a leather motorcycle jacket I had on and the hard hat when I was sitting on the tractor putting "considerable" tension on the rope. Notice the secondary rope tied to the first...in case the main rope snapped. Thanks TT, Maybe I'll "ruffle some feathers" as was put in another post of a different kind. Heh...Heh...bill


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Warning Kids. Don't try this at home.

Gerry


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Did anyone notice the tractor?*

If that's not the neatest litte 4x4 articulated tractor! :yes: Since no one asked, it's a Steiner, not the big Steiner Farm tractor tho. they are green, but not John Deere green. I'd be lost without that 4x4 especially here in Mich where it snows, trees fall over and there is grass to mow.:yes: Later, bill


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That's what I need for my place. A four wheel drive lawn tractor with power steering. I have so many trees to mow around it is a challenge with my Craftsman.

Gerry


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Bill, that is funny. As for the Easy Share. You click on the pic that you want to upload, then click edit picture. Once you click edit picture at the bottom go to save as. At the bottom there should be a line resize picture, click the down arrow and click on "best for web". You will have no more problems if you do that. I have Easy Share, It took me awhile to figure out how to resize, once I did though it makes it easy.


----------

